# steaks on the grill tonight!



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I used pays coffee grind idea and added some balsamic vinegar and soy sauce , 
the coffee really helps give the steaks the char. yum!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great. Ribeyes?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

NY strips actually. I usually will only get ribeyes or flat irons but The Fresh Market was selling NY strips cut yo specs for $599 a lb, Hereford beef too!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice. Glad you could cook them. I've had a couple ribeyes in the fridge since Friday because it's been rainy and just above freezing here thru today. Even calling for " freezing fog " in the am.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sooooooo sick of this crappy weather, last night I cooked fish in my cast iron on the stove tonight was enchilada chicken in the crock pot. If I cant grill more then 2 days i start going crazy! BTW the yellow looking things on the top is actually butternut squash, grilled with just olive oil salt and pepper, came out great! Ive done the same with acorn squash as well


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Try those acorn squash with butter and cinnamon, lightly sprinkled all over....best evuh


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

flathead said:


> Try those acorn squash with butter and cinnamon, lightly sprinkled all over....best evuh


 yum


----------

